# Korda goo



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt das erste mal goo gekauft und bin mit der Wirkung relativ zufrieden. Wolkt schön und der Geruch ist derbe. Allerdings beschleicht mich das Gefühl es sei nur stark reduzierter Sirup. Weiß jemand was genaueres dazu? Günstig ist es ja nicht grad. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schneidi (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Hab es selbst jetzt noch nicht getestet und werde es auch nicht, da ich schon oft hörte, dass es das geld nicht wert ist und es günstigere alternativen gibt. Ist halt so bei korda. Da zahlt man eben auch seinen teil mit, damit korda auf dem fläschchen steht.

Was für eine sorte testest du?


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Vertraust du deinen Geschmacksnerven nicht mehr?


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Als wenn ich so ne Chemie scheiß probier  der Geruch allein reicht mir. Mich erinnert das Zeug stark an monin bar Sirup. Nur Dicker und stärker gefärbt. 

Schneidi, ich hab grad rasberry plum und mein Stick mix sieht damit aus wie ein Elefanten Tampon. 
Ob sich das lohnt vermag ich noch nicht zu beurteilen aber Test mit gesoaktem Boilie und kleinem Stickmix im Probiereimer sah schon cool aus.


----------



## PhantomBiss (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Mein Kumpel hat damit geangelt, wir konnten über 5 Ansitze keinen unterschied im Fangverhältnis feststellen.


----------



## Surf (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ich vermute das es sich um irgendeinen Mischung aus Alkohol und Stärke handelt, wollte nächste Woche mal ein bisschen experimentieren, erstattet dann gerne Bericht.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

Ob das was bringt oder nicht ist erstmal zweitrangig und nicht das Thema hier. Ich will eher nen Weg finden den Kram zu imitieren und ne preiswertere Alternative basteln.

Dennoch vielen Dank für das Feedback.


----------



## kernell32 (3. Juli 2014)

Also ich find das sieht lecker aus! Ich würde sagen Krapfenteig, Pudding und Schokoladensauce.
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Éclair
Oooops Thema verfehlt ;-) aber wenn der TE Nordbeck heisst denk ich immer ans Essen ;-)

Also back to topic... sorry (bisschen blau)


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Sehr gut Kernell 
Surf, wieso denkst du Alkohol? Müsste es dann nicht stärker zur Oberfläche hin arbeiten?


----------



## Surf (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Also ich hatte Glyzerin in Auge gefasst,  das hat eine Höhere Dichte als Wasser. Aber wie gesagt probieren geht über studieren ;-)


----------



## Justsu (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Moin zusammen!

Schaut mal da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251631&page=3

...und weil's so schön war hier auch nochmal:
https://www.google.de/search?q=chic...8W6Be210QXfpYAI&ved=0CCIQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775
|bigeyes|bigeyes Carphuntertreffen in Chicago??:q

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



Surf schrieb:


> Also ich hatte Glyzerin in Auge gefasst,  das hat eine Höhere Dichte als Wasser. Aber wie gesagt probieren geht über studieren ;-)




Gut gut. Glycerin hab ich sogar noch irgendwo von der eisproduktion 

Bin heute morgen über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hab den kram kurz probiert. Schmeckt in der Tat wie übersüßer barsirup.


----------



## Saarhunter (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Das Zeug kann schon wirken aber ob es jetzt das teure Produkt von Kodra sein muss sei mal dahingestellt, gibt sogar bei Youtube Anleitungen wie man das zeug selber mixen kann!

Denke aber mit nem schönen Teig den man aus Pellets oder Frolic matscht hat man den selben Instanteffekt. In einem total überfischten Gewässer wo die Fische jeden Tag alle erdenklichen Boiliesorten vorfinden kann es schon der Joker sein wenn man sowas extremes über seine Boilies gießt und sich somit von der Masse abhebt. Aaaber....ist ja auch nix neues mehr


----------



## Sebastian91 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ich Angel nur noch mit Goo Perverse Zeug ^^


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



Sebastian91 schrieb:


> Ich Angel nur noch mit Goo Perverse Zeug ^^




Danke für die Auskunft. -.-


----------



## marcus7 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

:q
Die prozentuale gewinnquote von korda würde mich da interessieren . 

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist locken die damit erzielten Effekte doch eher den angler als den fisch...

Nordbeck an deiner stelle würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen das nachzumischen.
Die Energie lieber am wasser in location und länger fristiges füttern stecken.
Kommt am ende mehr bei rum.

lg


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

Das mach ich sowieso 
Wer mich kennt weiß dass ich mich minutiös aufs Fischen vorbereite. Gewässerkenntnis und füttern setz ich da voraus. Fand aber den Effekt ganz nett. Ob es was bringt weiß ich nicht. Erwartungen habe ich daran nicht. Der Preis ist mir aber zu krass und ich dipp meinen Stickmix lieber und mit besserem Gewissen in ne günstigere Alternative als dem dicken Fairbras noch mehr Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen.  
Wenn es ungefähr das ist was ich vermute kann ich den Liter um 5 Euro produzieren, dh. Die etwa für 2€. Wenn man nen Kaufpreis von 15 Euro für die 115ml Flasche rechnet sind das etwa 130e pro Liter. Keine schlechte Quote ::


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das mach ich sowieso
> Wer mich kennt weiß dass ich mich minutiös aufs Fischen vorbereite. Gewässerkenntnis und füttern setz ich da voraus.



Man kanns übertreiben 

Aaaaaber:
Fisch mal eine Rute mit einem stinknormalen Boilie, komplett unbehandelt, ohne PVA, ohne Dip oder sonstiges Zeug.
Ganz normale Murmel.
Alternativ statt der normalen Murmel einen nehmen, den du n paar Tage im Wasserglas stehen hattest, sodass der auf den Fisch wirkt, als läge er schon n paar Tage im Tümpel


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ach alles probiert.  Fisch sogar eine tigernüsse im Moment weil ich weiß, dass an der Stelle jemand damit füttert. Ist halt nicht der Klostersee 

Wir müssen auch mal wieder Daten bald.


----------



## Saarhunter (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Kein normales Wasser, Seewasser sollte es sein und ich mach das immer direkt am Anfang der Session...hat ein paar mal schon zum Erfolg geführt


----------



## Killerschnauze (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Kein normales Wasser, Seewasser sollte es sein und ich mach das immer direkt am Anfang der Session...hat ein paar mal schon zum Erfolg geführt



Du meinst zu Beginn des Angelns ein Teil der Boilies vorwässern und nach einem Fang die gewässerten Boilies montieren?

mfg
martin


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ja hab ich so verstanden. Ist mit den freezern die ich Fische relativ schwer. Nach drei Tagen sind die Weg


----------



## Killerschnauze (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Warum willst das Goo eigentlich nachmachen?
Fängst du derzeit nichts oder zu wenig?

Ich glaube dieser "Dip-Hype" ist nur gut zum Geldverdienen, obs wirklich mehr oder schneller Fisch bringt bezweifle ich.

Bei mir am Baggersee 12ha bis 17m tief (wenig Boilie-Angler) läuft derzeit Heilbutpellet in 20mm und Frolic für Kurzansitze ohne Vorfüttern am besten, allerdings warte ich noch auf die größeren Karpfen.

mfg
Martin


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Fangen tut hier leider jeder schlecht. Wird extrem auf karpfen geangelt und es sind immer mindestens 6 Leute pro See am Start die auch entsprechend füttern.  Pellet und frolic kann man dank der Riesenbrassen leider vergessen. Chancen auf nen 50 er karpfen sind dennoch immer gegeben. Entsprechend gut ist hier was los :/
Ob goo was bringt oder nicht wird sich zeigen. Ich denke aber wenn sollte man es großzügig verwenden und  das kann ich für fünf Euro pro Liter besser mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren als bei 130.


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ja genau ich wässere immer ein paar Stück beim beginn des Angelns...also so 20 bis 30 Stück, es kommt auf das Gewässer an aber in stark befischten Gewässern kann es sein das gerade die erfahrenen Fische die frischen Köder meiden, nach 2 oder 3 Tagen starte ich dann einen Versuch mit einem der ausgewaschenen Murmeln etwas abseits des Futterplatzes dazu gebe ich vielleicht 5 Murmeln als Beifutter groß verteilt um den Köder! 

Das kann aber muss nicht  zum Erfolg führen. Aber gerade an diversen Paylakes in France kann das kurz vor Schluss auch noch für eine Überraschung sorgen


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

@Nordbeck
Wieso denkst du, dass man es großzügig verwenden soll? Verstehs nich falsch, will halt den Gedankengang dahinter verstehen, vielleicht kann ich davon auch profitieren.


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Kommt halt darauf an wie gut du den See und dessen Bewohner kennst, wenn du alle Spots kennst würde ich auf harte Bigballs setzen, vielleicht auch ganz ohne Beifutter. Wenn bei euch wirklich viel Instantfutter gefüttert wird meiden die großen Fische evtl. den Trubel der durch die vielen Mitesser die Spots und schwimmen erst hin wenn der Spaß vorbei ist. Wer weis, wenn dann noch deine Murmel am Spot liegt hast du vielleicht auch mal einen der schlauen Burschen am Haken


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> @Nordbeck
> Wieso denkst du, dass man es großzügig verwenden soll? Verstehs nich falsch, will halt den Gedankengang dahinter verstehen, vielleicht kann ich davon auch profitieren.




Ich verwende es für meinen Stickmix und übergieß den damit. Lass es einziehen, dreh ihn  um und übergieß wieder und so weiter. Hab's im einer getestet und es arbeitet dadurch sehr schön  Wasser.


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ich glaube das ist genau verkehrt gedacht, wenn ich mir die Boiliesorten so anschau die gerade stark im Trend sind dann sehe ich eine starke tendenz zum schnell wirkenden Istandköder und dann noch vieles von dem Goo Zeugs drauf wird wie eine Bombe unterwasser einschlagen, Kleinvieh fährt bestimmt darauf ab aber ob die großen dieses Extreme so verlockend finden halte ich für fraglich


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Saarhunter schrieb:


> Kommt halt darauf an wie gut du den See und dessen Bewohner kennst, wenn du alle Spots kennst würde ich auf harte Bigballs setzen, vielleicht auch ganz ohne Beifutter. Wenn bei euch wirklich viel Instantfutter gefüttert wird meiden die großen Fische evtl. den Trubel der durch die vielen Mitesser die Spots und schwimmen erst hin wenn der Spaß vorbei ist. Wer weis, wenn dann noch deine Murmel am Spot liegt hast du vielleicht auch mal einen der schlauen Burschen am Haken




Danke für den Tipp! Instant weiß ich gar nicht. Die meisten füttern jeden Tag und konstant. 
Ich Angel ja eher weniger auf karpfen aber den See kenn ich vom Hechten ganz gut. (Video haben wir hier gedreht) Ebenso die lokalen Angler hier. Da sind viele Teamangler von MTc und bfp dabei. Denke also das Niveau ist relativ hoch. Ist aber auch erst die zweite Nacht hier.  Von daher mach ich mir nicht so übermäßige sorgen. 

Laut Aussage der Locals geht mit ready mades hier sehr wenig :/

Der letzte größere Fisch ist hier vor zwei Wochen gefangen worden. 44 Pfund Schwuppi auf die gleichen Boilies die ich grad Fische an der gleichen Stelle. 

Meine Montagen sind mit Echo und Boot ausgelegt, also denke ich lieg relativ gut.  Hab mich vom rig etc auch angepasst.


Hab übrigens intuitiv etwa das gemacht was du empfiehlst. Hab zwei Ruten direkt auf dem Futterplatz eine mit zwei tigern und nem Kunstmais und eine mit Snowman. Beides mit Stickmix und goo. Eine liegt abseits mit dem gleichen Köder den ich am ersten Tag aufgezogen hab. Also schon leicht ausgewaschen und etwas angefressen.


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Naja warum gehn die Readys nicht so  

Weniger ist oft mehr und das wissen die Profis auch  Du musst es einfach mal genau anders machen wie die anderen. In Zeiten von diesen schnell wirkenden Ködern, Stickmixen, Soaken, Hookbaits und dem ganzen Dip, Gel und Teigzeugs wird vielleicht sogar eine kleine Nuss der bringer sein.


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ok verstehe. Meine Erfahrung war, dass wir ein bis zwei Bollen in der Größe einer Kirsche, gedippt und vor uns ins Flachwasser geschmissen haben. Die Wirkung war, wie ich finde, ziemlich brachial und ausdauernd für die kleine Menge. Deswegen hab ich bisher eine recht Sparsame Meinung dazu. Ich hab übrigens mal mitbekommen, dass Biologen dieses Zeug auch zum Verfolgen von unterirdischen Flussläufen benutzen. Ob das wirklich das selbe ist, weiß ich nicht aber vielleicht hilft es dir bei deinen Recherchen.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Naja warum gehn die Readys nicht so
> 
> Weniger ist oft mehr und das wissen die Profis auch  Du musst es einfach mal genau anders machen wie die anderen. In Zeiten von diesen schnell wirkenden Ködern, Stickmixen, Soaken, Hookbaits und dem ganzen Dip, Gel und Teigzeugs wird vielleicht sogar eine kleine Nuss der bringer sein.




Jap das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Siehe editiertem Beitrag. Morgen fahr ich wieder heim, aber ich nehm mir was an Seewasser mit Heim und werde mal auslaugen. 

Warum gehen die readys deiner Meinung nach nicht? Ich denke weil viele damit angeln und eben auch viel liegen bleibt?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Ok verstehe. Meine Erfahrung war, dass wir ein bis zwei Bollen in der Größe einer Kirsche, gedippt und vor uns ins Flachwasser geschmissen haben. Die Wirkung war, wie ich finde, ziemlich brachial und ausdauernd für die kleine Menge. Deswegen hab ich bisher eine recht Sparsame Meinung dazu. Ich hab übrigens mal mitbekommen, dass Biologen dieses Zeug auch zum Verfolgen von unterirdischen Flussläufen benutzen. Ob das wirklich das selbe ist, weiß ich nicht aber vielleicht hilft es dir bei deinen Recherchen.




Vielen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Es wirkt schon brachial. Vom einziehen lassen erhoffe ich mir ne zeitversetzte Freigabe des Zeugs. Dh. Äußerste Schicht arbeitet relativ zügig während der Rest erst nach und nach freigegeben wird wenn was am Stickmix rüttelt.


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Die Instandwirkung der Boilies setzt halt sehr schnell ein, bei harten Murmeln hat der Weißfisch normal schlechte karten weil diese im Regelfall je nach Wassertemperatur bis zu 24 Std hart wie Beton bleiben, bevor sie sich langsam anfangen aufzulösen. Die Instandköder beginnen jedoch nach kurzer Zeit mit dem langsam auflösen und setzen somit schneller eine starke Lockwirkung frei. Das hat aber auch den Nachteil das so viel Kleinfisch angezogen wird und diese natürlich für viel wirbel am Spot sorgen. Karpfentrupps aus kleineren Fischen stört das natürlich weniger aber die größeren Einzelfische werden das abgreifen was um den Spot rum liegt und oder später nach fressbarem suchen. Also das ist jetzt nur mal eine Theorie....das kann aber muss nicht so sein aber einfach mal eine Rute mit nem ausgewaschenen etwas abseits vom Trubel ablegen wird dich nicht vom Fische fangen abhalten


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Gerne. Wie gesagt, beziehen sich meine Erfahrungen nur auf 5 Ansitze, diese gingen jeweils über eine Nacht. Es kann auch sein, dass wir das Zeug schlichtweg einfach anders einsetzen hätten sollen usw.. Deswegen würden mich deine Erfahrungen interessieren, sobald du Ergebnisse hast.

@ Saarhunter
Ich bin da auch der gleichen Meinung, ich habe meine "Abseitzrute" meist mit minimalen Ködern bestückt. Und die Tendenz zeigt, dass es wirklich so ist wie du sagst.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Saarhunter# Werde ich nächste Session ausprobieren. Ich kalkulier hier nen blank locker mit ein. Wenn ich was Fang ist das Bonus. 
Wie ist es jedoch zu erklären, dass die Locals ausschließlich mit freezern fangen und auf readymades so gut wie nichts geht? 

Der letzte großfisch war übrigens exakt auf meine Murmel MTc Scopex. Hab nur nen andereren Pop up drauf (mainline white Diamond)


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Gerne. Wie gesagt, beziehen sich meine Erfahrungen nur auf 5 Ansitze, diese gingen jeweils über eine Nacht. Es kann auch sein, dass wir das Zeug schlichtweg einfach anders einsetzen hätten sollen usw.. Deswegen würden mich deine Erfahrungen interessieren, sobald du Ergebnisse hast.




Bin wie gesagt auch frisch mit dem Zeug. Mir wurd das nur von nem Kumpel empfohlen und er setzt es genau auf die beschriebene art und Weise ein. Der fängt damit am Kanal sehr gut (dh alle drei Nächte nen Fisch )

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass flavour oder Farbe nicht passt -.-


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ich würd einfach mal sagen das es darauf an kommt wieviel Zeit du an diesem Gewässer investieren kannst. Ob oder warum gerade Freezer fangen weis ich jetzt auch nicht aber wenn das bei denen geht warum auch nicht bei dir?

Ich denke wenn du jedes Wochende  durchangelst und dazu noch ein paar Tage unter der Woche dort verbringst wird es nur eine frage der Zeit sein bis du auch einen solchen Fisch am Haken hast.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Ja das denke ich auch. Ich mach mir da auch keine sorgen und es ist aktuell erst die zweite Nacht. Daher auch keinerlei ängste meinerseits. Diese goo Geschichte ist einfach nur mein Optimierungswahn! Der See gilt als schwierig und blanken eher die Regel als ausnahme! See ist etwa 20 ja und bis zu 17 m tief. Genug Wasser für die rüssler also. 

Falls ein falscher Eindruck entstanden ist, der Thread diente eigentlich eher der goo Rezepturfindung.

Danke an alle beteiligten. Ist wieder gut was zum nachdenken dabei. Ich mach jetzt mal meinen schönheitsschlaf und hoffe auf ne unruhige Nacht mit vollrun


----------



## PhantomBiss (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Bisher finde ich den Thread noch informativ. Auch wenn ich vom Thema abgedrifftet bin, würde es mich interessieren, falls du durch dein Handwerk zu einem alternativen Ergebniss kommst. Also bleib dran!


----------



## Carper95 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Saarhunter# Werde ich nächste Session ausprobieren. Ich kalkulier hier nen blank locker mit ein. Wenn ich was Fang ist das Bonus.
> Wie ist es jedoch zu erklären, dass die Locals ausschließlich mit freezern fangen und auf readymades so gut wie nichts geht?
> 
> Der letzte großfisch war übrigens exakt auf meine Murmel MTc Scopex. Hab nur nen andereren Pop up drauf (mainline white Diamond)




Vllt fängt auch keiner was mit den readys, da keiner mit ihnen fischt?
Habe schon teilweise erlebt, dass es hieß bestimmte Boilies würden an einem Gewässer überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Ausprobiert und schon gut gefangen...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass an deinem See einfach das klassische " Readys fangen schlechter als freezer, selfmades" der Profis sich durchgesetzt hat auch ohne wirklich damit zu fischen^^
Vorallem da ja anscheinend readys doch gut laufen siehe der von dir benannte Fang^^


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Wo sag ich denn dass jemand was mit readymades fängt? 
Hier angeln genug Leute. Denke an nem Samstag oder Sonntag 12-20 karpfenangler und die gleiche Menge Weißfischangler (die auch mit Method und Mini Boilie angeln) die einzigen die wirklich regelmäßig Fisch fangen sind 6 Leute die ich alle recht gut kenne.


----------



## Carper95 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Hab da wohl was falsch verstanden mein Fehler hatte es so verstanden der  44er Schuppi wäre auf readys gefangen worden mit denen du auch fischst.  Habe überlesen, dass du mit freezern fischst #q

Wollte nur sagen, dass es oft heisst Readys würden nicht fangen aber tatsächlich werden diese vielerorts nicht benutzt und können daher auch gar nicht fangen^^


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Da hast du natürlich recht. Hier ist es aber relativ deutlich, dass ein paar Murmeln bevorzugt genommen werden. :/


----------



## Lommel (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

In Holland habe ich letztes Jahr auch regelmässig auf Karpfen den kürzeren gezogen. Dieses Jahr haben mir ein paar Kleinigkeiten geholfen. Schnur mit knetbaren Tungsten bis zu 2m absenken. Irgendwie scheinen die Karpfen, ähnlich wie ein Hai, erst mal ne Runde um den Boilie zu kreisen bevor Sie Ihn nehmen. Kommen Sie dabei an deine Schnur, sind Sie weg. Enge Futterstellen vermeiden, besser ist es grossflächig und zwar nur mit Boilies (wegen Brassen) anfüttern. Bewährt haben sich da bei mir unterschiedliche Boiliegrössen von 10-15mm, da fällt es Ihnen schwerer eine bestimmte Boiliegrösse als Gefahr zu erkennen. Anbei dann auch ein Bild eines Holland Karpfens von letzter Woche, nicht kapital aber in Holland zählts halt doppelt ;-) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen carp1.pdf


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist halt der käse mit dem hohen angeldruck. Absenken mach ich sowieso und das dreifach (leadcore, flying backlead und normales absenkblei)  die Viecher sind halt extrem konditioniert. Kleinere Murmeln hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann werd ich es mit den brassen nicht aushalten befürchte ich. :/

Dein Bild geht leider nicht!


----------



## Saarhunter (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Hast ja zwei Ruten zum Probieren, nur nicht zuviel aufeinmal...immer schön langsam angehen das ganze sonst verlierst noch irgendwann den Faden und die Gedult


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Drei sogar 
Naja werd weiter dran bleiben und berichten. Jetzt im übrigen wieder zuhause. Auch ganz schön 
Einer von den Locals hat auch die Nacht gegessen und war heute morgen bei mir und hat ebenfalls geblankt. Ein Jugendlicher hat nen 115cm Graser erwischt. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Surf (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

So... Glyzerin und L-lysin sind gekauft,   werde aber geschmacklich eher in die schärfe gehen -dann mal ein bisschen "kochen" und nächste Woche einen Futterplatz damit bearbeiteten... bin schon ganz aufgeregt 
..;-)


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Korda goo*

Ich habe Goo ausprobiert und auch damit gefangen. Ob ich die Fische wegen oder trotz Goo gefangen habe, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Meiner Meinung nach macht es keinen signifikanten Unterschied aus. Das Geld ist sicherlich in guten Boilies und gutem Beifutter besser investiert. Goo lockt meiner Vermutung nach zum einen über den süßen Geschmack und über die optische Komponente durch die Farbwolke. Für Selbstversuche würde ich mir auch Getränkesirup (für Kaffee oder Cocktails) und Lebensmittelfarbe zulegen.


----------

